# Trident cut by Tories?



## John A Silkstone (May 4, 2009)

Trident nuclear replacement could be cut by Tories 

The replacement Trident nuclear deterrent may have to be cut from four to three submarines under a Tory Government, Liam Fox, the shadow defence secretary, has said. 

Ken Clarke confirmed Trident was one of the schemes whose future was to be considered if the Conservatives won the next election 

Pressure on public finances as a result of the recession has led the Conservatives to declare that all major spending projects will be under review if they are successful in forming a government.

Ken Clarke, the shadow business secretary, confirmed that Trident was among the schemes which would be considered if the Conservatives won the next election, saying that the need to cut debt would "dominate" the next government whoever won the vote.

He went on: "We are in favour of the replacement of the nuclear deterrent, we voted for it in Parliament.

"But like all other projects that we have, we have to review them for value for money for the taxpayer.

"Whether we have three or four, it's something that would be dependent on the technology. We're talking quite a few years ahead.

"But clearly, when you are reviewing spending, you have to review all spending.

"We will have to take account of the economic train wreck that we would inherit if we come to Government next year and that would of course be very difficult."

On the BBC's Andrew Marr Show, Mr Clarke added: "It's up for review like anything else.

"I think if the Conservatives had anything to do with it, we'd certainly have a nuclear deterrent. I don't think there's going to be doubts about the policy of nuclear deterrents, which in my opinion saved my generation from nuclear war."


----------

